# My boy is supposed to be a blue



## Murphadoo6 (May 29, 2020)

Hi! So I am a brand new poodle owner our breeder has registered him to be a blue but right now he just looks black was he not registered right or will he change?


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Most blues fade from black over time. For example, my dog was registered as black, but now he’s more of a dark blue. It’s sort of a wait and see type thing, from what I understand. I think the most noticeable turning age is around 3 years for most blues, but I could be wrong.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

FloofyPoodle is right. It is a bit similar with silvers (I know a couple of them) where it can take several years for the color to lighten to its finish. In the meantime enjoy watching the change happen.


----------



## Murphadoo6 (May 29, 2020)

Okay thank y’all Very much he is very young only 6 months old right now so he has plenty of time to change! The main reason I was asking was because the breeder has his papers and we were thinking about purchasing them from her and on them that’s how he was listed!!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Murphadoo6 said:


> Okay thank y’all Very much he is very young only 6 months old right now so he has plenty of time to change! The main reason I was asking was because the breeder has his papers and we were thinking about purchasing them from her and on them that’s how he was listed!!


I'm not sure why a breeder wouldn't supply his papers at time of purchase.


----------



## Murphadoo6 (May 29, 2020)

Yes she was apparently breeding his litter to keep one as her show dog he was the one she was gonna keep and then she found out he has an imbecile hernia. We got him mainly as a pet at the time and she said we could purchase him for less without the papers and return to purchase his papers later so because he was solely to be a pet we didn’t purchase his papers but now we have been looking into him being more than just a pet and are trying to decide if we need his papers.


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

I think I read somewhere that their color takes two years to fully clear.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

An acquaintance of mine has a blue mini who didn't even start to clear until she was three.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Why would you want the papers for something more? If it is to breed him then you should probably dream on since most breeders will only give a limited registration and there should be no puppies. If it is because you've developed an interest in a dog sport you will need a registration number and you would pay for that number through the PAL or All AMerican registration programs that AKC has so people can participate. Registrations are needed to award legs and titles.


----------



## Murphadoo6 (May 29, 2020)

Yes we were thinking about providing him as a stud dog to a very reputable breeder. Our breeder has agreed to non restricted paper work for him to be bred. But of course at an extra cost...


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

that sounds strange to me. even when we signed a no breed contract for Gia, our breeder for her still gave us her papers.


----------



## bluegirl1997 (Aug 10, 2019)

There are a lot of weird breeders out there. Yes I agree, no breeding--but a LOT of breeders "forget" to send the papers are still getting around to registering the litter or whatever. And pay more for registration papers? They're $35! Ugh. Who cares about full breeding rights, it would just be nice to deal with someone is straight forward and proud of the dogs they breed and their lineage. When I was looking for a pup it was like pulling hens teeth to even get registered names of the parents so i could look them up myself. Rant over

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

bluegirl1997 said:


> There are a lot of weird breeders out there. Yes I agree, no breeding--but a LOT of breeders "forget" to send the papers are still getting around to registering the litter or whatever. And pay more for registration papers? They're $35! Ugh. Who cares about full breeding rights, it would just be nice to deal with someone is straight forward and proud of the dogs they breed and their lineage. When I was looking for a pup it was like pulling hens teeth to even get registered names of the parents so i could look them up myself. Rant over
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


I agree! breeders here we're very short with whenever I asked questions. Part of the reason it took so long to our pup, I don't want to give someone thousands of dollars if I'm not comfortable with them.


----------

